# Forellen angeln nahe Venlo



## Peanik (7. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Community, da ich mich seit längerer Zeit schon sehr für das angeln interessiere, und bald Urlaub habe, möchte ich angeln gehen. Da ich allerdings nicht einsehe einen Fischereischein für ein mal angeln zu machen, möchte ich in den Niedelanden angeln, da man dort ja keinen Fischereischein bnötigt und sich die Lizenz kaufen kann. 
Jetzt ist meine Frage, wo man in, oder nahe, Venlo an einem ruhigen Plätzchen auf Forellen angeln kann. sollte wirklich RUHIG sein und keine Angelorgie, wo sich alle Angler mehr oder weniger aufem Schoß sitzen.


----------



## köfi01 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Forellen angeln nahe Venlo*

http://maashof.com


----------

